# T-ROYS MAMA JEAN'S BAKED BEANS



## Hawging It (Feb 10, 2019)

I have made baked beans many ways over the years. Decided to make them T-Roy style. Finished them off on the Bayou Classic with a little Hickory smoke. As ole T-Roy always says on his YouTube videos, THEY MIGHTY FINE FOLKS!!!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Well that's different..you don't crisp up the bacon first huh?


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 10, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well that's different..you don't crisp up the bacon first huh?


I fried up about 6 strips, chopped them up and added to the beans. Just added those other strips for more grease. LOL!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I fried up about 6 strips, chopped them up and added to the beans. Just added those other strips for more grease. LOL!!


Gotcha! I was wondering!!! You should get some buckboard bacon curing, I think it's perfect for beans!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 10, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Gotcha! I was wondering!!! You should get some buckboard bacon curing, I think it's perfect for beans!


I have been reading up on bacon curing and such. I am going to do my own very soon. It should be fun and ya can't have too much HAWG MEAT!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 10, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I have been reading up on bacon curing and such. I am going to do my own very soon. It should be fun and ya can't have too much HAWG MEAT!


I agree..I think I'm doing a pork butt monthly into buckboard bacon now! It'll really up the baked bean game for ya!


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 10, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I agree..I think I'm doing a pork butt monthly into buckboard bacon now! It'll really up the baked bean game for ya!


Thank you!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 11, 2019)

Looks like a good flavorful recipe, but we go the old fashion way with dry beans and salt pork. I like my BB's thick to the point where they won't fall off the spoon when you flip the spoon over. Rib stick'n beans.  

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2019)

Those are some mighty fine looking beans!
Al


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a good flavorful recipe, but we go the old fashion way with dry beans and salt pork. I like my BB's thick to the point where they won't fall off the spoon when you flip the spoon over. Rib stick'n beans.
> 
> Chris


That sounds good as well


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Those are some mighty fine looking beans!
> Al


Thank you Al


----------

